# My First Dslr Macro Shots



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A while back I purchased a used DSLR, still not sure if I made the right decision, I just do not currently have the time to master it, well that my excuse & I am sticking to it. I recently got some cheap extn tubes from Ebay & these are some of my first results 

I just did not have the natural light, so these were shots were with the flash


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You're on the right track, but the flash can be a real "C" word sometimes. Are you bouncing the flash or pointing it directly.

My problem with watch photos is a general lack of patience. Instead of plugging the camera into the computer and checking properly for shadows and reflections, I blaze away and hope for the best. 

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well in macro the flash just keep on going off & do not seem to be able to turn it off, I am guessing because the light was poor, which it was. The flash was pointed directly, but I reflected it with a light tent & paper, on a few of the shots. I am like you just fire loads off & hope some turn out & they usually do.....

But I would love to know, how to stop the camera wanting to use the flash al the time...............

Cheers Martin


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What model camera is it?

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> What model camera is it?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Canon 350D

Cheers Martin


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

There will probably be a quick setting button for common settings. You will be able to set it to no flash there. I would tell you where but it's a while since I used a canon. If you don't have a manual then it's probably downloadable from canon.


----------



## sancho1983 (Aug 15, 2013)

martinzx said:


> Well in macro the flash just keep on going off & do not seem to be able to turn it off, I am guessing because the light was poor, which it was. The flash was pointed directly, but I reflected it with a light tent & paper, on a few of the shots. I am like you just fire loads off & hope some turn out & they usually do.....
> 
> But I would love to know, how to stop the camera wanting to use the flash al the time...............
> 
> Cheers Martin


The best advice I could give would be to not use any of the automatic settings, the camera will choose to use flash, where to focus and settings such as iso, aperture and shutter speed.

If you have time I would recommend reading about those settings and then using the 'aperture priority' (av on your camera) setting.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I thought that may well be the reason, I suppose I just had to acknowledge the DSLR is not a P&S & have to invest the time & effort to use it 

Cheers Martin


----------



## sancho1983 (Aug 15, 2013)

martinzx said:


> Yes I thought that may well be the reason, I suppose I just had to acknowledge the DSLR is not a P&S & have to invest the time & effort to use it
> 
> Cheers Martin


It shouldn't take too long. Once you've grasped a few basic concepts you will be well away. Of course then you will be buying tripods, monopods, remote shutter releases, wireless flash triggers, external flash units, softboxes, diffusers...

This is an excellent resource - http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=414088



I've been into photography for a while but only recently tried with my watches, it's pretty difficult, but worth it I think as they are really nice things to look at.



Time on our hands? by the sancho, on Flickr


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

martinzx said:


> But I would love to know, how to stop the camera wanting to use the flash al the time...............
> 
> Cheers Martin


Turn the rotating mode kn0b (top of camera on your right side) all of the way around to the last icon, which is a lightning bolt with a line through it. That deactivates auto flash.










Later,

William


----------



## cleoluka (Aug 26, 2013)

Lovely pics


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome shot of the Omega logo on the hesalite crystal...


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

What lens are you using on your 350d?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Fitz666 said:


> Awesome shot of the Omega logo on the hesalite crystal...


wrong way up mind


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely picture



sancho1983 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I thought that may well be the reason, I suppose I just had to acknowledge the DSLR is not a P&S & have to invest the time & effort to use it
> ...


----------

